
Academic Phrasebank - yread
http://www.phrasebank.manchester.ac.uk/
======
stuxnet79
As someone who has done his fair share of academic writing I feel like this
will contribute to the literature being more tedious, hackneyed and
unreadable. Academic writing tends to not have a very good reputation and
rightly so. Most of it is terrible ...

